# Importing Car to Dubai



## Dgupta (Jun 9, 2009)

Hello,

We are moving to Dubai from the US. I am planning to bring my car (Toyota Highlander) which is less than 10 months old. I do realize that cars are cheap in Dubai, however if I sell mine here in the US I will end up losing a lot. On the flip side, I checked that the dealership in Dubai (Al Futtaeim) does not sell the Highlander model. When I called them they mentioned that they can service a Highlander - I am in a bind as am not sure whether spares are available for a car that is not sold in the dealership. Can anyone please help?

Many Thanks!

DG


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I don't recall seeing any Toyota Highlanders here, so if parts are specific to that model it could end up being costly to do any repairs, although I am sure that general servicing wouldn't be an issue.

There are however, other issues to consider and the fourth letter in this column might help too.

The National Newspaper

-


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

I've seen a few of them on the road, exactly the same as the Land cruiser and also one of the Lexus Models, I would imagine that the above two are just re-badged as Highlander in the USA which is quiet common with car manufacturers, so shouldn't be a problem getting the parts, I would however excercise some caution, as the Spec will be different, as the cars manufactured for the UAE are built to cater for the extreme heat. and there are regional variations in the USA depending on the local weather conditions. Some major differences are the Air conditioning units and the air filters(Sand problems) ..

so is it worth paying the shipping costs, then the modifications and re-registration???

.


----------

